# المفاصل (1) – Joints



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*المفاصل – **Joints*









*هو المكان الذي يتصل فيه عظمتين إحداهما بالأخرى من أجل حركة جسم الإنسان ، أي هو عبارة عن ارتباط تلامس بين عظمتين من عظام الجسم حتى يقوم بالحركة المطلوبة بسهولة ، ويتكون المفصل دائماً من أنسجة ليفية متصلة ببعضها وغضاريف وتصنف المفاصل حسب الحركة التي تقوم بها ...*

*وهناك ثلاثة أنواع من المفاصل وهي : *​*[FONT=&quot]*** المفاصل الليفية - **[FONT=&quot]Fibrous joint[/FONT]*[/FONT]
​









​*[FONT=&quot]وفيه تلتحم العظام فيما بينها ، بواسطة نسيج ليفي لا يسمح بأي نوع من الحركة . ومع[FONT=&quot] تقدم العمر يختفي الخيط الليفي ، ليحل محله رباط عظمي ، هو تداخل العظام بعضها ببعض مكونة التحاماً ، تظهر آثاره على شكل خيط رفيع يدعى الدرز[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] Suture ، كما هو الحال في عظام الجمجمة و ارتباط الأسنان بالفك .[/FONT]*



​


*[FONT=&quot]*** المفاصل الغضروفية - *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Cartilaginous joint 
[/FONT]*
*










**[FONT=&quot]يوجد بين نهايات العظام المتجاورة ، طبقة من الليف الغضروفي الأبيض ، الذي يسمح**[FONT=&quot] بحدوث حركات خفيفة جداً ، وذلك بفعل الضغط على هذه الطبقة الليفية الغضروفية ، وهذا ما يعرف بـ المفصل الغضروفي الثانوي ، أو الليفي الغضروفي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] fibrocartilage ، كما هو الحال في مفصل العانة وما بين الفقرات .

وهناك المفصل الغضروفي الأولي ، حيث يرتبط العظم مع غضروف شفاف hyaline cartilage ، ولهذا يدعى المفصل الشفاف hyaline joint كما هو الحال بارتباط الأضلاع بغضروف القص حيث لا توجد حركة أو هي محدودة جداً .[/FONT]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]**





**[FONT=&quot]*** المفاصل *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]المصلية أو الزلالية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Synovial joint[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]






[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهي أهم المفاصل وأكثرها انتشارا في الجسم ،**[FONT=&quot]وهي أكثر المفاصل قدرة على الحركة، وتشمل مفاصل الكتفين والمرفقين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والرسغين والأصابع والحوض (الوركين) والركبتين والكاحلين وأصابع القدمين ، ويحيط بها كبسولة (حافظة) ليفية لينة مبطنة بغشاء مفصلي زلق رفيع ، ويفرز الغشاء الزلالي الزلق سائلآ سميكآ زلقآ شبه شفاف يسمى السائل الزلالي وهو الذي يسمح بحركة خالية من الاحتكاك ، ويساعد السائل الزلالي كذلك في حماية المفاصل لأنه يعمل كمانع للتسرب فيمكن العظام المتجاورة من الانزلاق بحرية فوق بعضها البعض ويمنعها في الوقت نفسه من الانفلات من بعضها البعض[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولهذا فقد قسمت إلى خمسة أنواع ، حسب نوع الحركة التي يؤديها المفصل [/FONT]*[/FONT]
​


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*قسمت المفاصل لخمسة أنواع ، حسب نوع الحركة التي يؤديها المفصل :*

*- مفصل كروي*
*- مفصل سرجي **(يشبه سرج الفرس).*
*- مفصل رزي **(مثل مفصل المعصم).*
*- مفصل محوري .*
*- مفصل منزلق .*
*- مفصل مخروطي **(يساعد على الحركة في جميع الزوايا ما عدا الحركة الدائرية المحورية) . *







*وتتحرك المفاصل بأربعة طرق:*

*- حركة منزلقة:** وفيها تنزلق إحدى الأسطح العظمية فوق سطح آخر ولا تأخذ الشكل الدائري أو الزاوية للقيام بالحركة.*

*- حركة في شكل زاوية:** وتحدث بين العظم الطويل، وهى تزيد أو تقلل من الزاوية التي توجد بين هذا العظم.*

*- حركة مخروطية:** وتشكل حركة العظم فيها الشكل المخروطي، وتحدث في المفصل الذي يتكون من عظمة لها رأس وتجويف مفصلي.*

*- حركة دائرية:** وهى العظمة التي تتحرك على محور مركزي بدون التحرك بعيداً عن هذه المحاور.*



*[FONT=&quot]المفصل الكروي - *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Ball and socket joint*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وهي أكثر المفاصل حرية في الحركة ، في جميع الاتجاهات ، من ثني ومد ورفع وتقريب[FONT=&quot] وتدوير، مثال ذلك مفصل الكتف و مفصل الفخذ[/FONT][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*المفصل الرزي - *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Hinge joint*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يسمح بالحركة في مستوى واحد فقط . أي الثني والمد كما هو الحال في مفصل الكوع**[FONT=&quot] والركبة والعقب ومفاصل السلاميات[/FONT]*[/FONT]








*المفصل المنزلق - **[FONT=&quot]Gliding joint[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]أو المفصل المسطح - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]plane joint [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]في هذا النوع من المفاصل تنزلق سطوح التمفصل ، فوق بعضها البعض ، مثل مفصل القص[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]* – الترقوة ، والمفاصل بين عظام الرسغ والعقب*

[/FONT]

*المفصل المداري- Pivot joint :*
*وهو يسمح بالحركة حول محور واحد فقط . على شكل دوران ، مثل المفصلين القريب والبعيد ، بين الكعبرة والزند ، وكذلك بين فقرة الأطلس ، ونتوء فقرة المحور*[FONT=&quot]* .*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*- المفصل السرجي – اللقمي condyloid saddle joints :*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*تجري فيه الحركات حول محورين اثنين ، فتسمح بحدوث الثني والمد والأبعاد والتقريب ، مثل مفصل الرسغ ، ومفاصل بين السلاميات والمشط .* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]​[/FONT]









​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد اوى يا كاندى
ميرسى  ليكى على المجهود الكبير ده
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*تحفة فعلا والشرح مبسط جدا ومفهوم مع الصور
ميرسى يا ملاكنا*


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع اخت كاندي
شكرااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## kajo (18 نوفمبر 2008)

_بجد_

_مش عارف اشكرك ازاى_

_لان انا كنت مطحون عايز بحث عن المفاصل وانواعها _

_بجد ميرسى جدا_


_جدا من هنا للالفيه الجايه_

_ربنا يخليكى للطلاب الغلابه_​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كاندى 
على المعلومات الرائعة
والقيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد اوى يا كاندى​
> ميرسى ليكى على المجهود الكبير ده
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *تحفة فعلا والشرح مبسط جدا ومفهوم مع الصور*
> *ميرسى يا ملاكنا*


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى ولزوقك يا جيجى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مجهود رائع اخت كاندي
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

kajo قال:


> _بجد_​
> 
> _مش عارف اشكرك ازاى_​
> _لان انا كنت مطحون عايز بحث عن المفاصل وانواعها _​
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااا لكيك يا كاجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> والقيمة
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------

